# San Antonio, TX (CPC)



## dtcbslmb (Oct 3, 2008)

I have been employed in the medical management department of a large insurance company for 2 years and am looking to advance my coding career.

Please email me if you are interested in a high quality employee. I will gladly send you a resumee and references. 

Thank you;
Kimberly A Harrison, CPC
kim_harrison04@yahoo.com


----------

